#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Newer ASTMs through August 2016 by Volumes

## Marty Thompson

I have tried to find all of the missing new ASTMs from my last collection, here they are by Volumes


Volume 1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Newer ASTMs through August 2016 by Volumes

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 3

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 4

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 6

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 7

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 8 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 9

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 10

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 11

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 12

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 13



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Newer ASTMs through August 2016 by Volumes

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 14

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 15

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

These are all posted individually on the GroupEgpet telegram site.
Somebody capture these and keep the links alive, mediafire does expire and I will not keep reloading them.

----------


## durgraj17

thanks for this.., 
downloaded all the vol.. 15  links.. 
cheerss.. !!!

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Thanks... for taking the time and afforts in uploading so much useful materials.

----------


## CAOD1712

Thanks for your excellent material

----------


## mrbeen

thanks for all this...

----------


## CESQUIMON

Thank you very much for your contributions, without a doubt they are excellent

----------


## vihuvipe

Thank you for the excellent and useful material. Above all updated. Thank you, no comparison

----------


## f81aa

Marty: Outstanding. Thanks

Regards

----------


## jumbodumbo

Absolutely fantastic!

----------


## quique1111

Thank you very much for the updated standards.

See More: Newer ASTMs through August 2016 by Volumes

----------


## pmx

Impressive. Thanks a lot.

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent and impressive contribution!!!
I vote Marty Thompson for President!!!
THX a lot!!

----------


## joseluis1542

Big Big Thanks Marty... It's awesome!!!
But I need "ASTM E703 - 14 : Standard Practice for Electromagnetic (Eddy Current) Sorting of Nonferrous Metals". Maybe could you have?? It would be great.

Thanks in advance Marty. You are the man!!!

----------


## djx

Attached

----------


## raz

> These are all posted individually on the GroupEgpet telegram site.
> Somebody capture these and keep the links alive, mediafire does expire and I will not keep reloading them.



Thank you a lot Marty! ... A question: Do you have the ASTM Volume 00.01 Subject Index; Alphanumeric List?

----------


## Marty Thompson

raz, ASTM stopped issuing the CD's in 2015. I do not see anywhere on the ASTM download site to down the index. I have posted a 2014 one before.

----------


## vihuvipe

Dear Marty

The standards contained in the updated vol. 11.08 have not been published as: F818-2016, F1686-2046, etc.

Please if you could publish these updated rules pertaining to vol. 11 ASTM.

Thanks in advance.

Best regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

11.08 does not appear in my subscription list. Can you put together a list of the new ones

----------


## Marty Thompson

Try this for newer 11.08 files from 2015-2016 plus some "e" files

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Catweazle

Thanks Marty, you're a legend

----------


## pradeepta01

Thanks a ton Marty!
We can refer this link for catalogue: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## GvdB

Thanks a million Marty. Great share.

See More: Newer ASTMs through August 2016 by Volumes

----------


## raz

> raz, ASTM stopped issuing the CD's in 2015. I do not see anywhere on the ASTM download site to down the index. I have posted a 2014 one before.



Thanks Marty for your time. According with ASTM bookstore the index 2016 version is available. Check this link 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Do you have access to this one?

----------


## joseluis1542

Thanks Thanks djx... It's amazing.

----------


## Mechen

Thank a lot indeed.

----------


## bkadariya

Many thanks Marty. Just one question, have you noticed the content inside are not complete? Any reason for that? For example I cannot see ASTM D698 and ASTM D1557 for proctor compaction tests.

Binod

----------


## bkadariya

Hi Marty,

Many thanks for the standards. I found at the moment 4.08 and 4.09 incomplete. Could you please update these?

Binod

----------


## Marty Thompson

Download the previous uploads, these were just the "newer" files posted in 2016 through that date. You cannot expect me to keep updating, they can have 80-150 revised ones each month. If you absolutely require the new ones, then you should get a subscription.  Also, go to the Telegram GroupEgpet channel, I post newer missing files there for all as long as I can get them.  Instructions are on my page here in the visitor messages tab.

----------


## bkadariya

Hi Marty,

Thank you very much. Your cooperation are really much appreciated.

Kind Regards,
Binod

----------


## chat2bala

Hi Marty,

Thanks for sharing astm 2016 standards...great work done by you

BalaG

----------


## chat2bala

ASTM E8/8M-2016a Missing.....Please share

----------


## Marty Thompson

Most updated files are on Telegram site.
E8E8M-16a  3.01

----------


## raz

> Most updated files are on Telegram site.
> E8E8M-16a  3.01



Marty>>>> How to access to Telegram site?

----------


## jaimittal

thanks Marty... :Peaceful: 

See More: Newer ASTMs through August 2016 by Volumes

----------


## Mechen

Thank you for sharing so generously. Do you have after Aug. 2016 by Volumes?

----------


## Marty Thompson

Everything is posted on the Telegram channel GroupEgpet

----------


## kk0503

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## kk0503

Really appreciated

----------


## enzolinares

Many thanks for your collection

----------


## haiqp

Thanks so much!

----------


## Manisch

tons of thanks Marty...

----------


## Mechen

Thanks so much!

----------


## raj_june

Excellent share, Marty. Thanks.

----------


## nnarvind

Thank you very much and very helpful for sharing

----------

